# I need a plug-in t-shirt on line designer for existing web site with shopping cart



## Old Dog (Jun 13, 2010)

I need a good t-shirt designer plug-in that will not redirect to another server, and will work with clients existing shopping cart with in their site and server. Deco and Ink Soft will not. My client will not allow redirects or separate site, they are afraid of customers not being able to continue shopping on their main site along with security reasons. Please help, I cannot afford to pay for custom code.---Thanks All---Old Dog


----------



## kevinjh (Nov 13, 2010)

Have you tried ShirtTools online t-shirt designer software As far as I know that works without redirecting...but I am not 100% sure.


----------



## Old Dog (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion. It redirects also.


----------



## embgals (Dec 28, 2008)

Mark~

You can look at this one and see if your site meets the requirements for this. 

wePrint Design Studio |

I have never used this but it looks and prices out decent...


----------

